# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Database Connectivity between C++ and Oracle

## Manish Kumar

Dear All,
Could you help me to tell send a complete C++ program which connect C++ and Oracle and can Add and retrieve data from tables.
Thanks a lot.
Regards,
Manish

----------


## rani_singh

[QUOTE=Manish Kumar]Dear All,
Could you help me to tell send a complete C++ program which connect C++ and Oracle and can Add and retrieve data from tables.

----------


## rani_singh

please send me code of c++ with oracle

----------

